# Best strain for P.M.S.



## KBM (Feb 3, 2013)

As the title says im looking for a little help from the members for input on a good strain to help with symptoms from P.M.S. for my partner.

Ive done some researching and the only strain I found makes mention to my question is Kali Mist from Serious Seeds. I dont really feel like getting into a 12+week flowering period with a sativa that doesnt handle the cold well. My temps from nov to april indoors are on average 65-68 with lights an heater on. Northern ontario is a cold place to live!!

My girl can handle her smoke very well, so if its a tastey strain that lacks serious potency she will just keep smoking. Strains that cause paranoia or anxiety are also bad because she suffers from anxiety/depression. 

Some strains weve tried, 
tga- jillybean, cheesequake, qrazytrain, 
Jordan of the islands- OG kush x Godbud (amazing!)
barneys- Vanilla kush
Tried a few mixes from Beanho aswell and some personal crosses and alot of his purple chitral kush.

I only order from hempdepot, 
I grew super lemon haze a few years ago and keep thinking about regrowing it, romulan diesel or blueberry punch from next generation is another i keep thinkin of trying. My last harvest was godbudxogkush and Id like to give this breeder another try, maybe blue god or godbudxak47 or blue afghani, too many choices!

Thanks soo much,
KBM


----------



## pcduck (Feb 3, 2013)

Not sure if HempDepot has these, but my girl friend says Cheddarwurst 2 by AKG works very well.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 3, 2013)

Thinkin its called  LongtripTilitsover 

BWD


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm interested in the answers you get. I've been telling my wife that I'm gonna grow her out something that'll help with early menopause, but she won't smoke anything. 

Check out leprechaun seed company at hempdepot. They've got some great crosses. I'm growing some bourbon street right now.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Feb 4, 2013)

My wife says that Moscas C99 BX1 helps alot, especially the oil from it. She also says that pretty much any potent edible will help as well.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 4, 2013)

I would think any strain would help, and lots of it.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 4, 2013)

I have got 3 God Bud x OG going now.  They are still babies and not sexed--I thought they sounded good.  Nice to know someone who has grown it out and loved it.  Any advise?  I have some Blue Light going also.  These were clones from a friend, so don't know how those are, either.

I tried both Gravedigger and Bourbon St. from Leprechaun.  I personally liked the Gravedigger better and have some of those going now.  It is a little more of a night-time smoke than a day time smoke though.

I can't really advise a good strain for PMS and have only tried several strains from Hemp Depot.  I used to order a lot of Joey Week stuff, but he is no longer around.  Why do you only buy from Hemp Depot?  This severely limits your availability to strains.  I would recommend Satori as a great all around day-time smoke, especially since she is an experienced smoker.

I have grown a


----------



## KBM (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks for the replies,
Last valentines day I picked up a pack of seeds with her in mind an grew it so i harvested for her bday, she really enjoyed the gift!

Hemp goddess, 
the godbudxog is a great plant and very beuatiful to grow. I am resisizing some pics right now to upload soon. I had one plant with pure dark maroon leaves from first week of flower. From a ten pack I tossed one weak/mutant seedling, 2 males, 7 fems with one that hermed. I beleive it hermed because of my cold conditions and power outages we get. I will do a strain review soon. No real special advise thou, except they didnt stretch much so next run from clones I will veg much longer. 

The reason I only order from hempdepot is they are in the same province, from my ten + transactions ive never had a problem and shipping times were amazing. Ive tried attitutude a few times and may soon again. Id really like more seeds of mandalas #1 when they come back out and ive been wanting to try his satori for too long.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 4, 2013)

I grew Nirvana's Snow White and it seemed to help a few lady friends of mine. Mostly Indica is what it is and most likely what you should be hunting down for yer lady.


----------



## KBM (Feb 5, 2013)

I took a look at leprechauns genetics and I think i am going to go with lollypop. One of her favourites soo far has been jillybean by tga but just not enough potency. I heard the same thing bout snow white, and bubblelicious by nirvana. I started out growing with nirvanas seeds and remember some pretty good medecine, espcially chrystal.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Feb 6, 2013)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/search.php?searchid=1146495


That should be a link for 3 grow journals done here with lolly pop. One of them is a group grow journal by several members here. Colin and Sharon with leprechaun have been known to drop in from time to time. They are outstanding people. Good luck with the grow!


----------



## KBM (Feb 6, 2013)

thanks Klonedranger but the link isnt working for me. Search usually doesnt work that well for me either but I will find the journal.

I think Im going to wait alittle to pick up the seeds because i seen some of the new releases by jordan of the islands and they sound like some great crosses.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 6, 2013)

KBM said:
			
		

> thanks Klonedranger but the link isnt working for me. Search usually doesnt work that well for me either but I will find the journal.
> 
> I think Im going to wait alittle to pick up the seeds because i seen some of the new releases by jordan of the islands and they sound like some great crosses.



What new releases are you thinking about?


----------



## KBM (Feb 7, 2013)

Found the journal, beleive its called growing gold. Im going to try and send old52hippie (colin and sharon of LSC) a message and ask their advise for the medical properties im looking for from their genetics. 

Hemp Goddess,
The cross that caught my eye the most is blue cough (blueberry x strawberry cough). I was also going to try his godbudxak47 cross but am going to wait for the blueberryxak47 cross tobe released. Afew others of his new releases Im looking at are blue ice, bluecheese, blue king, and maybe his white widow.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Feb 7, 2013)

Yep, that's the right journal. Very good information in there. If you're looking for something for pain due to cramps, you might wanna check out their crosses with herijuana (grave digger and redrock I think). The grave digger worked well on my shoulder pains.


----------

